# Bonnet Creek and avoiding bus fees



## Holysmoke (Jul 10, 2013)

I was wondering if you would go through the hassle to do the following.

Drive 3.2 miles to Downtown Disney and park for free and take a Disney bus to the parks.  It will save us $60 for the week and I wonder if that is worth all the hassle.

Help a penny pincher decide.  Thanks.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> I was wondering if you would go through the hassle to do the following.
> 
> Drive 3.2 miles to Downtown Disney and park for free and take a Disney bus to the parks.  It will save us $60 for the week and I wonder if that is worth all the hassle.
> 
> Help a penny pincher decide.  Thanks.



I know a family (not timeshare owners) that stay at a cheap motel in Kissimmee and drive to Disneys Boardwalk Resort, They park in the lot outside the gate for free, leave Dad at the ESPN bar and then either take the Disney shuttle or a boat to the parks

Parking at Downtown Disney would work too.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 10, 2013)

From a fellow penny pincher I'd drive the 3.2 miles to save the money if that's all that's involved.

Will you be parking in a safe place?

Will you have a long walk after you park and back to your car?

Will you have a long walk back and forth to your car at the resort?

Answers to those questions might change my decision.

To give you an example of my frugal ways, my wife and I took the Mega Bus to Pittsburgh for $4.50 total to save about $300 in air fare.  Was taking the bus to Pittsburgh and then the city bus for $7.50 to the airport a hassle? Yes, but not so much that I'd pay the extra $300 for the plane tix.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> I was wondering if you would go through the hassle to do the following.
> 
> Drive 3.2 miles to Downtown Disney and park for free and take a Disney bus to the parks.  It will save us $60 for the week and I wonder if that is worth all the hassle.
> 
> Help a penny pincher decide.  Thanks.



If the shuttle was free, would you rent a car?
How much is the rent on the car?


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 10, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> From a fellow penny pincher I'd drive the 3.2 miles to save the money if that's all that's involved.
> 
> Will you be parking in a safe place?
> 
> ...



I have not been to Downtown Disney at night but it appears super safe.  I have a metal leg and hip so I hope they have handicap parking open and I assume that would be near the bus stop.  

The savings will help pay for our dog boarding.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 10, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> I have not been to Downtown Disney at night but it appears super safe.  I have a metal leg and hip so I hope they have handicap parking open and I assume that would be near the bus stop.
> 
> The savings will help pay for our dog boarding.



I'm with you all the way on this one!


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 10, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> If the shuttle was free, would you rent a car?
> How much is the rent on the car?



we are driving 3 hours to Orlando.  FL residents.

Also going to buy the $209 seasonal weekday passes


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 10, 2013)

The Downtown Disney "FREE" parking is not a NEW gambit!

*HERE IS THE CATCH:*
Yes, Disney transportation goes to Downtown Disney FROM the hotels and resorts ... NOT to and from the theme parks.

So, you and your gang must RIDE to a DVC resort or Disney hotel, get OFF that bus and then WAIT for the bus to your desired theme park. There are no bathrooms and few seats at those bus stops. And to close the parks and catch 2 buses to get back to DTD, will make a late night or a long walking night (if you MISS the last resort bus to DTD -- where your car is located).


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 10, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> The Downtown Disney "FREE" parking is not a NEW gambit!
> 
> *HERE IS THE CATCH:*
> Yes, Disney transportation goes to Downtown Disney FROM the hotels and resorts ... NOT to and from the theme parks.
> ...



awww poo.  So the above poster said someone drove to Boardwalk and caught the bus.  Was it a requirement that the dad stay at the bar to keep parking there?


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> awww poo.  So the above poster said someone drove to Boardwalk and caught the bus.  Was it a requirement that the dad stay at the bar to keep parking there?



Thats not a disney requirement its dad's. He would much rather drink beer than ride rides

It is a hike from the lot I mentioned to the boats


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 10, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Thats not a disney requirement its dad's. He would much rather drink beer than ride rides
> 
> It is a hike from the lot I mentioned to the boats



Dad could just drove over to a park and dropped off the family before heading to the bar also.  The ESPN Bar has lots of TVs with Sports on them.


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 10, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Thats not a disney requirement its dad's. He would much rather drink beer than ride rides
> 
> It is a hike from the lot I mentioned to the boats



Hey neighbor, we live in Cape Coral


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2013)

Last month we stayed at BC, we used the BC shuttle exclusively and it was quick, cool, and easy.  I would definitely use it again.


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 10, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Last month we stayed at BC, we used the BC shuttle exclusively and it was quick, cool, and easy.  I would definitely use it again.




$36 per day for us to take the shuttle
Last time we stayed a $5 tip was all it took


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> $36 per day for us to take the shuttle
> Last time we stayed a $5 tip was all it took



I was confused by your quote about saving you $60 - thought it was 2 of you for 5 days.  

In your next life, don't have so many kids!


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 10, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I was confused by your quote about saving you $60 - thought it was 2 of you for 5 days.
> 
> In your next life, don't have so many kids!



all 4 were a surprise.  

I wasn't in school the day they had sex ed


----------



## Nancy (Jul 10, 2013)

Does the seasonal pass have an upgrade that includes parking.  One year we did that, one of us got the pricier pass that included parking and the rest the passes that did not include parking.   Also there is handicapped parking that might work better for you.

That being said, we rode bus from Polynesian to Downtown Disney.  It was a long wait and not sure if I'd do it again.  We were not staying at the Polynesian.

Nancy


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 10, 2013)

Nancy said:


> Does the seasonal pass have an upgrade that includes parking.  One year we did that, one of us got the pricier pass that included parking and the rest the passes that did not include parking.   Also there is handicapped parking that might work better for you.
> 
> That being said, we rode bus from Polynesian to Downtown Disney.  It was a long wait and not sure if I'd do it again.  We were not staying at the Polynesian.
> 
> Nancy





we used to get 5 seasonal passes and one childs annual pass to get free parking but they dont allow that any longer.

weekday select is $209 plus tax per year and the annual is so much higher it doesn't make sense to upgrade for free parking.  

just looked up annual pass at $494 per year.  yikes

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 10, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> all 4 were a surprise.
> 
> ...



My Mom's line was, "How do you know that the 6 of YOU weren't all a surprise?" 

We did learn that one sibling did involved alcohol and a convention hotel. :ignore:


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> Hey neighbor, we live in Cape Coral



Hello back to you

Actually, I live in the Cape too

It's like when I lived in the DC area. I told people I lived in Washington when it was really the Md suburbs.


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 10, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Hello back to you
> 
> Actually, I live in the Cape too
> 
> It's like when I lived in the DC area. I told people I lived in Washington when it was really the Md suburbs.



I'm vacationing in Wellfleet right now. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 10, 2013)

I've done this a couple times, but there are no direct buses to the theme parks.  If you catch the bus from Downtown Disney to the Contemporary, it's just a short walk into the MK.  The Poly or Grand Floridian would work as well because you can just hop on the monorail.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 10, 2013)

If you're gonna be cheap, you might as well be lazy, too.  Don't take a bus to a nearby resort and walk - take a bus to a more distant resort, like the Animal Kingdom lodge, for example, then just take another bus to the park! You also get to see more Disney property for free, too,


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> I'm vacationing in Wellfleet right now.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



different Cape

Cape Coral, Fl

Cape Cod, Mass


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> If you're gonna be cheap, you might as well be lazy, too.  Don't take a bus to a nearby resort and walk - take a bus to a more distant resort, like the Animal Kingdom lodge, for example, then just take another bus to the park! You also get to see more Disney property for free, too,



You are forgetting the op's bad hip


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 11, 2013)

It is my understanding that buses from Downtown Disney do no go to the parks, but just the Disney Resorts.  If that is correct, then you would have to ride the bus to a resort and then switch and ride another bus to the parks.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 11, 2013)

I am frugal too, but with 6 people I would splurge and pay the $15 parking at the parks, it is a lot more convenient. I think it is worth the 2.50 a day per person   
Also, I am from Estero


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 11, 2013)

Keep YOUR $15 parking ticket for EACH DAY --- good to use at the other PARKS to get in. In & Out priviledges for the day at all the parks.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 11, 2013)

for my fort myers neighbors:
http://www.news-press.com/article/2...y-marijuana-plants-Fort-Myers-gated-community


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2013)

The parking fee is minor.  I would not hesitate to pay it.  The only thing I suggest is asking around to see if anyone you know has an annual pass for free parking.  

A person can be too cheap.  I am frugal, but I would not have expected our family to make an hour's trek each day to get to a park in some inconvenient, roundabout way.


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 11, 2013)

ronparise said:


> different Cape
> 
> Cape Coral, Fl
> 
> Cape Cod, Mass



LOL!

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 11, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> It is my understanding that buses from Downtown Disney do no go to the parks, but just the Disney Resorts.  If that is correct, then you would have to ride the bus to a resort and then switch and ride another bus to the parks.



Downtown Disney would have been ideal if it went straight to the parks, but since it doesn't I will be paying the $15


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 11, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> Downtown Disney would have been ideal if it went straight to the parks, but since it doesn't I will be paying the $15



I like Ron's idea in post #2, of course you won't be staying at the bar but it still sounds like a good plan.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 11, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> Downtown Disney would have been ideal if it went straight to the parks, but since it doesn't I will be paying the $15



Do you realize how close the Contemporary is to MK?  The BC bus drops you off at the TTC and you have to take the ferry or monorail to the MK anyway.


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 11, 2013)

staceyeileen said:


> Do you realize how close the Contemporary is to MK?  The BC bus drops you off at the TTC and you have to take the ferry or monorail to the MK anyway.



so I should park at the Contemporary when going to MK or go to DTD then Contemporary?


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 11, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> so I should park at the Contemporary when going to MK or go to DTD then Contemporary?



No. You should park where you belong and pay the $15 like everyone else.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 11, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> so I should park at the Contemporary when going to MK or go to DTD then Contemporary?



No, I meant DTD -> Contemporary by bus.  (or Poly or GF)


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 11, 2013)

When you go to Disney, do you make your peanut butter and jelly sandwiches before you leave for the park, or do you bring the jars and a loaf of bread and make the sandwiches while you are already in the park?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> When you go to Disney, do you make your peanut butter and jelly sandwiches before you leave for the park, or do you bring the jars and a loaf of bread and make the sandwiches while you are already in the park?



I vastly prefer to bring the jars separately, otherwise the jelly really soaks into the bread, and the peanut butter gets kind of separated.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 11, 2013)

The couple times I've taken the bus from DTD, I've done it to save time more than money.  Pre-timeshare ownership, we used to stay at the DTD area hotels, where the free shuttles stop at about 4 other hotels on the way to the parks.  It was much easier to just drive across the street from the hotel to catch the Disney buses and be dropped off very close to the MK entrance instead of the TTC.  Call me cheap if you want.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 12, 2013)

At one time, the buses to/from DTD only started running at 11AM.  By the time you park, catch a bus or boat to a resort and then another to a park, you wouldn't get into the parks until the peak crowds are already there for lunchtime.  Doesn't sound like a good plan.  Get the most value from your tickets by arriving early in the morning and enjoying the attractions with minimal waits.

Also, Disney really watches who arrives early in the day at the deluxe resorts that are within walking distance of a park gate or on the monorail.  They may not let you in to park (couple hours' pass) unless you have a breakfast or lunch reservation at one of their restaurants.

It's really MUCH more convenient to pay to park.  I don't like the fee either but when we have a group, I pay it.  As just a couple, we would use the BC shuttle.  Have fun at the resort - it's one of the best IMO.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 13, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I vastly prefer to bring the jars separately, otherwise the jelly really soaks into the bread, and the peanut butter gets kind of separated.



Excellent point.  I hate when the bread gets all slimy.  I guess it would help to bring in your packed lunch in a cooler with ice.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 13, 2013)

Sea Six, you would have loved the post on the Dis boards asking about bringing their own freezer to disney hotels.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 13, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> Sea Six, you would have loved the post on the Dis boards asking about bringing their own freezer to disney hotels.



Too funny!


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 13, 2013)

Some day we can all attain to the status of Sea Six.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 13, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> Some day we can all attain to the status of Sea Six.



I pay my own way.  You should try it some time.


----------



## Holysmoke (Jul 13, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> I pay my own way.  You should try it some time.




Listen you smug troll.  I pay my own way.  Trying to save a buck and asking for help is what this forum is about.

Now stfu and stay out of my thread.

You know what ticks me off most about this Sea Six? I started with a question about going to park legally at DTD and catch a ride to the park and OTHERS suggested going to park at a resort.


I have a home, 2 cars, a wife and 4 kids and taking them to Disney is not easy financially and asking for friendly advice on a forum about legal ways to avoid parking fees is not a crime.

I really hope this thread gets closed or some of the ones that suggested parking at resorts chime in and realize this Sea Six says you don't pay your own way in life.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> You know what ticks me off most about this Sea Six? I started with a question about going to park legally at DTD and catch a ride to the park and OTHERS suggested going to park at a resort.
> .



Actually, the parking at DTD is for those that are shopping and dining at DTD. The same applies to parking at the resorts. Those parking lots are for resort guests and those dining in restaurants at the resorts. Those lots are not parking for the parks, the parks have their own parking lots.

While it is unlikely to happen, Disney security could have your car towed from DTD or a resort if the parking lot is being used to circumvent parking in the park lots and avoiding the parking fee. Personally, it would probably take a minimum of one to one and a half hours to get from the DTD lot to a park and return. That is up to three hours a day on a Disney bus. The $15 parking fee at the parks is well worth the extra park time you will get. Even cheaper if you just take the shuttle offered at WBC.

Also consider that there may not be many buses that run from DTD to resorts early in the day since most of the shops and restaurants there don't open until later in the morning. So you probably won't be able to get to a park anytime before noon using this, park at DTD, strategy.

Try asking this same question in the Transportation forum over on Disboards, you will receive far harsher responses than the rather tame ones you received here.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 13, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> I really hope this thread gets closed or some of the ones that suggested parking at resorts chime in and realize this Sea Six says you don't pay your own way in life.



If you're referring to me, I never suggested that you park at a resort.  I suggested you take the DTD to the Contemporary and then walk to MK.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 13, 2013)

Holysmoke said:


> Listen you smug troll.  I pay my own way.  Trying to save a buck and asking for help is what this forum is about.
> 
> Now stfu and stay out of my thread.
> 
> ...



Here's a thought - there's a hole in the chain link fence at Cape Canaveral. If you get there at just the right time, you can sneak in and nobody will see you.  You can save over $5 per person by either sneaking thru the hole, or climbing over the fence.  Either that, or stay at the Motel 6 and save enough money to pay your way like everyone else does.


PS.  Asking how to cheat Disney out of a few bucks is NOT what this board is about.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay, if the participants in this thread can't communicate civilly, I guess we'll just have to close down the sandbox.


----------

